# Time-clock system for small business



## MissRibena (5 Jul 2008)

Hi all

I'm trying to source a cost-effective time-clock system (preferably digital but will consider anything) for a small company.  I've looked on the net but anything I've come across is either too pricey or looks a bit dodgy. 

Has anyone any recommendations?

Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## Mizen Head (5 Jul 2008)

How many employees are you talking about?


----------



## rekhib (5 Jul 2008)

Try Irish Time Computing (http://www.irishtimecomputing.com). Hope this helps.


----------



## MissRibena (6 Jul 2008)

Thanks - will check them out.

It's only 5 - 10 employees but with very flexible shift patterns related to rates of pay.  There's a manual system, calculated afterwards in Excel but it's open to human error and 'cheating'.

Rebecca


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (6 Jul 2008)

MissRibena said:


> Thanks - will check them out.
> 
> It's only 5 - 10 employees but with very flexible shift patterns related to rates of pay.  There's a manual system, calculated afterwards in Excel but it's open to human error and 'cheating'.
> 
> Rebecca


What type of environment do you have ?, you can get software systems that work out cheaper than traditional clocks, only really works in an office environment, where people have access to PCs.


----------



## MissRibena (6 Jul 2008)

Hi ahhh ... I had dismissed them as being better suited for accounting/engineering/legal type offices whereas ours is a production/technical operation.  But now that I think about it, there are network PCs on the factory floor and maybe signing in by PC would be as good as a swipe card and would be easy to network. I'll have another rummage!

Thanks again, 
Rebecca


----------



## caspian (6 Jul 2008)

Hi MissRibena,

For what it's worth, you might want to check out the time tracking software over at TSheets.com.  It's mostly web-based, so it may not be exactly what you're looking for, but it's basically designed for small businesses like yours.  Employees just clock in/out via the custom url that you choose.  Pretty simple.

I'm the CTO of TSheets, so I apologize if this comes across as an advertisement.  Feel free to ping me with any questions


----------



## shanonmell (7 Jul 2008)

We use the RTC-1000 from Icon Time Systems. 

It is ideal for small businesses, it comes with a 50 employee capacity but you can upgrade it. 

It can handle different pay rates for differnet departments as you said you wanted. 

It is really simple to use. You can find out more info at http://www.icontime.com/products/hardware/universal/.

They also have an online demo at . The user name is *admin *and the password is *1234.*


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (7 Jul 2008)

shanonmell said:


> We use the RTC-1000 from Icon Time Systems.
> 
> It is ideal for small businesses, it comes with a 50 employee capacity but you can upgrade it.
> 
> ...


My sister is a HR manager and she tried to set-up that system in her company and it was a disaster.
Product was difficult to use, didn't meet her needs like the sales guy said and got fobbed off when she complained to the company.


----------



## Spannerhead (11 Jul 2008)

Try these people, they have smaller systems
http://www.accessandtime.com/


----------

